# Cando Area



## Quackologist (May 4, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has experience hunting around Cando. My main concern is that we are driving in from Michigan for the first and don't want our trip to be a bust. We are fairly young guys with limited resources and can't afford to buy our way onto land. Any help, or guidence would be great.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Very heavily hunted area (just like DL). Either don't come the first week/weeend or I would try and find a less popular area.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I dont want to mention any names but its all posted up by a guy named KYLE BLANCHFIELD.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

OH POPPYCOCK!
Dosch just has it in for Kyle.
The Pridelands are located in the Cando area. 
Trust me cootkiller will help you out.
And no, I am not a guide.
PM me sometime and we can talk.
How young of guys are we talking here?

cootkiller


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

cootkiller said:


> Trust me cootkiller will help you out.
> PM me sometime and we can talk.
> How young of guys are we talking here?
> cootkiller


HHMMMMM???


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It must be that "Can-Do" spirit. :beer:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Some of you guys are sick sick people.
Even when a person tries to help someone else out you guys jump all over there back.

FYI I just wanted to make sure that they would be able to buy me a beer at the bar after we limit out in half an hour.

cootkiller


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think they're just having a little fun with ya CK.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I know, as was I. :wink:

cootkiller


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I didn't mention the hog farms.


----------



## Quackologist (May 4, 2005)

Can anyone help me understand the dynamics of why people are posting land so heavily in Nodak. Most farmers including myself are more than happy to see guys take game off from our land in Michigan. We get a ton of damage from geese and deer over here. It would seem with the your local human population being much less dense then ours that the chance of competing with hunters in areas should be greatly reduced when you calculate in the much larger fowl populations comparative to Michigan. It would seem that many on this forum are very secretive about the "hot spot" in a very vast landscape. Do non-resident hunters descend so heavily on Nodak that it changes this dynamic? Please correct me if I am wrong, but that is just my observation.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Quackologist said:


> It would seem that many on this forum are very secretive about the "hot spot" in a very vast landscape. Do non-resident hunters descend so heavily on Nodak that it changes this dynamic? Please correct me if I am wrong, but that is just my observation.


There are no "secret hot spots" left in ND. With a total of 55 to 60,000 hunters in ND during the season that really isn't possible.

With the descension of that many hunters and the huge expansion of commercialization, along with dwindling water, it only stands to reason that more and more land will be locked up for sole possession or moreover for the exchange of money for the resource.


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Just spend a day scouting and driving around talking to farmers. find your own "hot spot" I guess you have not hunted here before or you would know that 9 out of 10 townships in ND would be called "hot spots" by out-of-staters. Enjoy your hunt and spend spend a lot of money. 
I dont think the hunting gets good until mid to late Oct.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Does anyone know the total # of waterfowl hunting lisences sold in 04?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

24,000 and change.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

so 4curlredleg was a little off with his #s!  :lol:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

hoosier dhr I believe that Ken misread the question. 24,000 nonresident and roughly 30,000 residents = 54,000. All my secret spots were gone years ago. good luck


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

hoosier dhr said:


> so 4curlredleg was a little off with his #s!  :lol:





Old Hunter said:


> hoosier dhr I believe that Ken misread the question. 24,000 nonresident and roughly 30,000 residents = 54,000. All my secret spots were gone years ago. good luck


 :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:thumb:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

PM me for some advice. I can help you get started and the rest will be up to you. Remember though, ND's are as territorial about their duck& goose spots as you are about your deer spots.

PM me and I will ge toyu on your way.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

My bad! I thought that 4curl was just complaining about NRs and i was poking back. 
Please accept my humblest appologies! :beer: :lol:


----------

